# Relationship: Have you cheated?



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

I have never cheated with any of my relationship. It's cruel, immature and foolish!  Just place yourself in the situation to whom you cheated on, Isn't sucks to have that feeling?



Why be in the relationship if you are just going to cheat with your significant other. Just tell her the truth then move on.....Some of us just need to grow up and act like an adult!


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> I have never cheated with any of my relationship. It's cruel, immature and foolish!  Just place yourself in the situation to whom you cheated on, Isn't sucks to have that feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> Why be in the relationship if you are just going to cheat with your significant other. Just tell her the truth then move on.....Some of us just need to grow up and act like an adult!



Did someone cheat on you?  I agree it is immature.


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Did someone cheat on you?  I agree it is immature.





nope,  you?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> I have never cheated with any of my relationship. It's cruel, immature and foolish!  Just place yourself in the situation to whom you cheated on, Isn't sucks to have that feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> Why be in the relationship if you are just going to cheat with your significant other. Just tell her the truth then move on.....Some of us just need to grow up and act like an adult!



I cheated on you.  Sorry.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I cheated on you.  Sorry.



With me of all people.


----------



## Double D (Sep 12, 2006)

I did cheat one time on a girlfriend I had. I am now married and my wife seems to think I may have cheated, which is totally absurd. I have not and would never cheat on my wife.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> I have never cheated with any of my relationship. It's cruel, immature and foolish!  Just place yourself in the situation to whom you cheated on, Isn't sucks to have that feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> Why be in the relationship if you are just going to cheat with your significant other. Just tell her the truth then move on.....Some of us just need to grow up and act like an adult!



"Act like an adult"?  Nearly everyone of your posts have been like a childish outburst.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 12, 2006)

Double D said:


> I am now married and my wife seems to think I may have cheated, which is totally absurd. I have not and would never cheat on my wife.



Nice to know you guys have the trust thing working for ya.


----------



## Double D (Sep 12, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Nice to know you guys have the trust thing working for ya.



I tell ya....


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> I have never cheated with any of my relationship. It's cruel, immature and foolish!  Just place yourself in the situation to whom you cheated on, Isn't sucks to have that feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> Why be in the relationship if you are just going to cheat with your significant other. Just tell her the truth then move on.....Some of us just need to grow up and act like an adult!



Sounds like a woman scorned.


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> "Act like an adult"?  Nearly everyone of your posts have been like a childish outburst.





o'rlly?   maybe you have mistaken your post to mine.  

Is okay I forgive you.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> nope,  you?



Not that I know of.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 12, 2006)

ive cheated on my gf over 15 times and she knows about 2 of the times,i wont do it again though


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

I cheat all the time! infact I feel like cheating today!


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

Double D said:


> I did cheat one time on a girlfriend I had. I am now married and my wife seems to think I may have cheated, which is totally absurd. I have not and would never cheat on my wife.





Is this the same girl who you had cheat on ?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> o'rlly?   maybe you have mistaken your post to mine.
> 
> Is okay I forgive you.


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> ive cheated on my gf over 15 times and she knows about 2 of the times,i wont do it again though





wtf!! you cheated on your gf 15 times.. why dont you just break it off at the first place while you still have some itsy bitsy of dignity left on you..? or do you?


why do you feel the urge to cheat on your  gf especially 15 times.... if you dont want to be with her anymore why not just tell her and break it off. Do you have some self esteem , insecurity or lacking of attention problem ?..... sorry to say but a person whose cheating with her significant other (especially 15 times) is more like to have the issues mention above.


Eitheir that you get cheated on a lot with your past relationship or your just merely a cold blooded   *Censor*...........


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> ive cheated on my gf over 15 times and she knows about 2 of the times,i wont do it again though



the good thing for you is that kangaroos and Koala Bears cant talk, so your safe!!!


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

His conciousness must be really hunting him.... seriously how would you feel if  someone that you love cheated on you? 

It seems like for most people is okay to cheat on your significant other but when you find out that your S.O is cheating on you.....is not okay at all. Dont be in relationship if your just going to cheat on your S.O



karma is a B#tch!


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> His conciousness must be really hunting him.... seriously how would you feel if  someone that you love cheated on you?
> 
> It seems like for most people is okay to cheat on your significant other but when you find out that your S.O is cheating on you.....is not okay at all. Dont be in relationship if your just going to cheat on your S.O
> 
> ...



what made you start this topic in the first place???


and by the way, girls cheat all the time!


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

MyK said:


> what made you start this topic in the first place???
> 
> 
> and by the way, girls cheat all the time!





why can't I?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 12, 2006)

Never have, never will.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 12, 2006)

MyK said:


> what made you start this topic in the first place???
> 
> 
> and by the way, girls cheat all the time!



BiNGO.

I have fucked two married women in the past 3 months and 2 girls that had bfriends.  Not exactly something to feel good about, but I dont feel bad about it wither so its a nice balance.

Why dont they break up with their S.O.s to just have sex with me?  Cuz its too much work.  I know what youre thinking, "well then is it worth it to risk it all for sex."  Yes.  I would say sex is one of the most valuable things in this world that has no price tag (stay on point here).

Still though, why dont they just end it?  Maybe cuz thats the only void they have.  Their relationship is great, good fathers/mothers, money, future, but something is missing.  Something sexual.  When that is declared, thats when one decides if its worth the risk.  Well, apparently it is.

Do I think unfaithfulness is bad?  Hell yeah, I wont date any of these girls/women who cheat, but Ill fuck them.  Afterall, regardless of how much they think about me, its just lust, so I will remain as lust.

Its a lousy truth to behold.  Just like its lousy to be with someone who doesnt "do it for you."

Of course, you can break up with them and go out with the other to avoid unfaithfulness, but the weirdest thing is, guys/girls....they never get so much attention when they are single as to when they are taken.


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> why can't I?



i was just wondering why this topic was on your mind!


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> BiNGO.
> 
> I have fucked two married women in the past 3 months and 2 girls that had bfriends.  Not exactly something to feel good about, but I dont feel bad about it wither so its a nice balance.
> 
> ...




fuck dude, with the shit I've seen women do I hope I will be able to find a good girl one day.


you know how many times I've just got done being with a girl, and her boyfriend calls her cell and she talks to him with me right there without a hint of guilt in her voice.

or other times when you hook up with a chick and she tells "I have a boyfriend" but the reason she tells you is not to make you stop gaming her, but so that you are discrete after you fuck her and understand that you have to keep your mouth shut!

they always make excuses too like "it just happened" "I was on vacation so it doesnt count"


----------



## goob (Sep 12, 2006)

Counter cheating:

a) if your S.O has cheated, or 'made a mistake' (drunk or not)
     i) You get even, but your S.O need never find out
     ii) You get even, and tell said S.O, so that the scores are evened.
b) a premptive strike - if your S.O is acting suspiscious or you have fears that they will cheat due to their actions. Get in their first.

I don't condone cheating. And sometimes people make mistakes, but i would'nt want it at the back of my mind that they strayed, it gives them the psychological edge in the relationship. Don't get mad, get even....if only for your self esteem a.i)

Just my $0.02.


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> BiNGO.
> 
> I have fucked two married women in the past 3 months and 2 girls that had bfriends.  Not exactly something to feel good about, but I dont feel bad about it wither so its a nice balance.
> 
> ...



So  merely your saying that the reason why you cheat because you can't get any from your significant other. well there's obviously something wrong over there If she doesn't want to have sex with you or your having a hard time getting from her. Then obviously she's  getting it from someone else.

There's no excuse for cheating... 



love  + cheating = breaking up    


yeah a person might have forgive his S.O for cheating at her  but they can never forget what their S.O have done to them. Memory is always on there!!  because of this relationship doesn't last long due to other person feeling insecure and not trusting  the person who cheated on them .


I agree guys cheat as much as girls do.....  which is pretty sad!  ( freaking attention whores)


----------



## goob (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> So  merely your saying that the reason why you cheat because you can't get any from your significant other. well there's obviously something wrong over there If she doesn't want to have sex with you or your having a hard time getting from her. Then obviously she's  getting it from someone else.
> 
> There's no excuse for cheating...
> 
> ...



Exactly:  Get even, counter cheat.  The playing field is level again. 

Oh and Fatale.....I was drunk, she meant nothing to me.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> love  + cheating = breaking up



*With apologies to the beautiful women of IM.*

Mathematical proof that girls are evil:


girls = time x money (girls require time and money)

time = money (time is money)

girls = money x money = money
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




money = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




evil (money is the root of all evil)

girls =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




evil  x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




evil  = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




evil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




girls = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




evil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




girls = evil


----------



## goob (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> *With apologies to the beautiful women of IM.*
> 
> Mathematical proof that girls are evil:
> 
> ...



 

Inspired.

Now back to work Mr Hawkings


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> *With apologies to the beautiful women of IM.*
> 
> Mathematical proof that girls are evil:
> 
> ...


Just a slight correction.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Just a slight correction.



Technically, it was by "The lack of money is the root of all evil."

If you wanted to get that technical...


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Technically, it was by "The lack of money is the root of all evil."
> 
> If you wanted to get that technical...



Never heard it that way.  But, no, I don't want to get that technical.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Never heard it that way.  But, no, I don't want to get that technical.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


>



"For the love of money is the root of all evil: which while some coveted after, they have erred from the faith, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows." -1st Timothy 6:10


----------



## Double D (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> Is this the same girl who you had cheat on ?



No 2 totally different girls. But I felt like the biggest asshole of all time after that!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 12, 2006)

One of the best responces...and you hear it ALL THE FUCKING TIME is "I didnt mean to hurt you."

No shit you didnt MEAN to hurt me...you just didnt care if you did.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> So  merely your saying that the reason why you cheat because you can't get any from your significant other. well there's obviously something wrong over there If she doesn't want to have sex with you or your having a hard time getting from her. Then obviously she's  getting it from someone else.
> 
> There's no excuse for cheating...
> 
> ...



I will respond in the order received...

A person isnt exactly "not getting any,"  but they may not be getting what they want.  Think about when you first meet someone, the sex is at its best at the beginning, then shit starts to drop.  Thats where communication comes in, if it doesnt, well you know the alternative.

There ARE excuses for cheating.  No one likes them, nor does the 'victim' accept them.  For instance, why does a person who gets cheated on, always ask the cheater:  "Why?"  I guess the cheated wants to hear an excuse...and the excuse will always be bad.  So why hear it?  Are any acceptable?  Eh, thats down to a point of view.

Now if you forgive your partner for cheating, youre damn right that memory will stick.  In fact, cheating is all it takes (or should take) to end that relationship.  Cuz of the possibility of revenge (someone already said this), history repeating itself, or the FEAR of history repeating itself.  Its up to that person to move on, if they dont, fuck them, cheat on them again.


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

I still dont get why people keep on cheating with their significant other and dont even want to end the relationship  with them.    Cheating with your significant other means you could careless about their feelings ( it doesn't really matter if they dont find out..your lying to them  and  fucking someone that's not them...that's enough to prove that you dont love them period).


Sluts and whores can come and go but finding the right person can only come once.  Many people fuck their relationship because they want to stick their wang or their vagina to some  baggy hoes.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2006)

I told my girlfriend recently that if she thinks me loving Dale Mabry is wrong I don't want to be right!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2006)

The worst are bitches that cheat on soldiers and sailors and then send them a fucking "Dear John" letter while they are deployed to a war zone, like the guy(gal) needed that added stress while he's dodging bullets, bombs,etc.  I wonder how many of our casulaties in war had recently recieved a Dear John letter?  I had a couple guys on my ship get them while we were in the Persian Gulf, they just went down hill, one guy was in my division and he just quit working and cried constantly he was fucked up, they had three kids and been married ten years.  If we had been in a battle situation he would have been useless and probably led to someone getting hurt or killed.


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

guys cheat because there woman isnt taking care of them! my last girlfriend used to give me head everyday that she was on her period. I never cheated!

women cheat because they dont find there man attractive anymore. they stay with them because the guy provides shelter and money. this applies especially when they have kids together. 


so basically it is the mans responsibility to keep his woman in check and attracted to him. this will ensure that she doesnt stray looking for attration any where else, and she will also keep him sexually satisfied so he wont stray!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> I still dont get why people keep on cheating with their significant other and dont even want to end the relationship  with them.    Cheating with your significant other means you could careless about their feelings ( it doesn't really matter if they dont find out..your lying to them  and  fucking someone that's not them...that's enough to prove that you dont love them period).
> 
> 
> Sluts and whores can come and go but finding the right person can only come once.  Many people fuck their relationship because they want to stick their wang or their vagina to some  baggy hoes.



Your wierd pics are making me horny.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> I still dont get why people keep on cheating with their significant other and dont even want to end the relationship  with them.    Cheating with your signifi......................


Are you asian?  That one pic with the block over your face makes your features seem asian.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Your wierd pics are making me horny.



I'll second that.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I'll second that.



She's mine bigdyl.  You remember what happened when you tried to pimp on my love Bigbadwolf.

By the way Wit, thanks for taking care of my small work.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> I still dont get why people keep on cheating with their significant other and dont even want to end the relationship  with them.    Cheating with your significant other means you could careless about their feelings ( it doesn't really matter if they dont find out..your lying to them  and  fucking someone that's not them...that's enough to prove that you dont love them period).
> 
> 
> Sluts and whores can come and go but finding the right person can only come once.  Many people fuck their relationship because they want to stick their wang or their vagina to some  baggy hoes.



People cheat cuz...well, cuz they can.  I saw you mention the word karma a page or so back...well if you believe in karma, then Im led to assume you believe in fate.  And if you believe in fate, you believe in the saying "everything happens for a reason."  

Acknowledging why a person cheated is one thing, wondering why they didnt break it off with you before the pain is another.  Either way, believing in stupid shit like "karma" will always leave you gathering for hope and reason from a superior power.  

Why do people cheat?  Cuz theyre taking the easy way out.  Its easier to have your cake and eat it too.  Is it cuz fate wanted a person to feel pain?  Or is it cuz fate wants the person cheating on you, to learn from his/her mistakes, fall in love with someone else, and have the same shit happen to him/her?  OR BOTH?  Truth is, the world, fate, karma, none of that shit is predictable.  And neither are our partners.

So just do the best YOU can and hope for the best.


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Are you asian?





yes


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

I've always wanted my yellow belt!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

I have done just about everything dishonest and adulterous in a relationship...
(Except cheat on my wife)

And I have also (to my dismay) had the favor returned...

If you swim in the toilet, youre going to come out smelling like shit -


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> I have never cheated with any of my relationship.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 12, 2006)

I would cheat on a skank...but not on a lady.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

MyK said:


> I've always wanted my yellow belt!



I got a Yellow belt for you!  Actually it's not really yellow, more purplish, and not a belt..... nvm


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I got a Yellow belt for you! Actually it's not really yellow, more purplish, and not a belt..... nvm


 
Relax your grip...


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


>


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> yes


Wonderful!  Asian women are the most beautiful to me for some reason, I think it's the eyes and cheeks?????


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 12, 2006)

MyK said:


>


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I got a Yellow belt for you!  Actually it's not really yellow, more purplish, and not a belt..... nvm


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 12, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Wonderful! Asian women are the most beautiful to me for some reason, I think it's the eyes and cheeks?????


 
They usually have shitty butts. No pun intended...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Relax your grip...



Relax your throat


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 12, 2006)

*I'm not touching that with a 10' pole, but...*

I'm turning you in for harrassment... -2


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

Aflac!





....*bang!*, feathers go everywhere.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> They usually have shitty butts. No pun intended...


I don't need a massive ass, just little plumpness and nice curved hips and a mouthful of tit.  The best thing about asian women is the lack of body hair, no shaving legs no shaved leg stubble, not too much fur on the burger I hate getting pubic floss in my teeth and once you swallow that shit it's hack a hairball time like a kiki....


----------



## GFR (Sep 12, 2006)

Most of us that could,  have cheated, but I would hope that as we get older we try to cheat as much as possible and learn to burry any guilt.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 12, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I don't need a massive ass, just little plumpness and nice curved hips and a mouthful of tit. The best thing about asian women is the lack of body hair, no shaving legs no shaved leg stubble, not too much fur on the burger I hate getting pubic floss in my teeth and once you swallow that shit it's hack a hairball time like a kiki....


 
Pretty much sounds like what I like... 

They seem to have flat asses though. I want one I can bite on!  Doesn't really matter though. It's what's on the inside that counts...


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

I have never cheated on my imaginery girl friend.

I'd never do that to Elisa!


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Pretty much sounds like what I like...
> 
> They seem to have flat asses though. I want one I can bite on!  Doesn't really matter though. *It's what's on the inside that counts*...



That is slightly disturbing.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 12, 2006)

maniclion said:


> The best thing about asian women is the lack of body hair, no shaving legs no shaved leg stubble, not too much fur on the burger I hate getting pubic floss in my teeth and once you swallow that shit it's hack a hairball time like a kiki....


Hahaha.. that is not true. Every Asian girl I've dated shaves her legs.

My input to this thread.. I've never really understood cheating myself. I would never do it. Just break it off. Yes, there are "reasons" for cheating, but it's selfish. Plus I could never cheat on this hottie:


















(thought I'd post some pics since we're talking about Asian girls)


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2006)

KentDog said:


> Hahaha.. that is not true. Every Asian girl I've dated shaves her legs.
> 
> My input to this thread.. I've never really understood cheating myself. I would never do it. Just break it off. Yes, there are "reasons" for cheating, but it's selfish. Plus I could never cheat on this hottie:
> 
> ...


I have dated Korean and Japanese girls mostly and they were not very hairy, filipino girls are a bit because of the mixing with the Spanish Colonials, thats probably why they have more bubble butts too, you ever seen a Spanish womans rump


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

KentDog, I'm trying my best not to give any racist implications, but is it true that Asian girls tend to stay mostly within their race dating wise?

Nice girl btw.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

She's gonna have asian cankles -


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

Nina's cute.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> She's gonna have asian cankles -



Mmmmm cankles...


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

my thread got hijacked..... this is not about asian. Although I am asian...

anyways like what I said this is not about asian .....go make your own thread... Grrrr


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 12, 2006)

That's not Fatale, is it, Kentdog?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> That's not Fatale, is it, Kentdog?



fatale said she was Asian, that girl is Filipino.


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

what???


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> my thread got hijacked..... this is not about asian. Although I am asian...
> 
> anyways like what I said this is not about asian .....go make your own thread... Grrrr





You can hijack it back, just post some pics of yourself.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> my thread got hijacked..... this is not about asian. Although I am asian...
> 
> anyways like what I said this is not about asian .....go make your own thread... Grrrr



Ok... You go...



WOW me!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

A little bird just told me that Fatale is Min0 Lee,
back in the saddle again


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Ok... You go...
> 
> 
> 
> WOW me!




stop cheating !!! 



Is that wow enough for you!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> Aflac!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, now Bakerboy can cook it.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> stop cheating !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that wow enough for you!





Uh, nuh uh girlfriend, I know your not ignoring my posts.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> stop cheating !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that wow enough for you!



  Puhhleeeez...

Ahem...  My post was in the Past Tense


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> A little bird just told me that Fatale is Min0 Lee,
> back in the saddle again





excuse me?  Oh I see  your accusing  me to be an alter.  Am i right?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> excuse me?  Oh I see  you suspect me to be an alter.   Is that what your trying to accuse me of?



Not me...  "A little bird"

I am merely the messenger


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> what???




I don't consider Filipinos to be Asian.  They look more like Latin Americans, say "Hola", and their currency is the peso.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> A little bird just told me that Fatale is Min0 Lee,
> back in the saddle again


Nope, but I am jealous.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Not me... "A little bird"
> 
> I am merely the messenger


Foreman right.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I don't consider Filipinos to be Asian. They look more like Latin Americans, say "Hola", and their currency is the peso.


the majority have Spanish last and first names.


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Not me...  "A little bird"
> 
> I am merely the messenger



little bird.. mmmkay.


well obviously whoever is that little bird he doesn't know what he's talking about. Go ahead... accuse me of being an alter but I am not.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> the majority have Spanish last and first names.


I know.  I worked with Filipinos for two years.


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> little bird.. mmmkay.
> 
> 
> well obviously whoever is that little bird he doesn't know what he's talking about. Go ahead... accuse me of being an alter but I am not.



relax!!!  

holy shoot! are you always like this???


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I don't consider Filipinos to be Asian.  They look more like Latin Americans, say "Hola", and their currency is the peso.





how did that make you think that I am filipino?.... 



I only said I am asian....


----------



## KentDog (Sep 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> KentDog, I'm trying my best not to give any racist implications, but is it true that Asian girls tend to stay mostly within their race dating wise?
> 
> Nice girl btw.


Thanks fufu! Actually, a lot of Asian girls won't date Asian guys. It seems that is often the case in the midwest. In fact, I'm Nina's first Asian guy .

Thanks BigDyl!



DOMS said:


> fatale said she was Asian, that girl is Filipino.


Actually Nina is Chinese!


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> how did that make you think that I am filipino?....
> 
> 
> 
> I only said I am asian....





Do you have me on ignore or something?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

I demand attention!  I'm like an IM god, with 11k+ posts, and a club, and stuff.


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Do you have me on ignore or something?




oh sorry did you say something?...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

KentDog said:


> Thanks fufu! Actually, a lot of Asian girls won't date Asian guys. It seems that is often the case in the midwest. In fact, I'm Nina's first Asian guy .
> 
> Thanks BigDyl!
> 
> ...



My mistake.  I swear, if she knows how to cook well, and does it for you, I'll kill you just for the food. 

*sigh* I miss Chinatown.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I don't consider Filipinos to be Asian.  They look more like Latin Americans, say "Hola", and their currency is the peso.


I consider most of them to be Asian, but there are so many of them mixed with Spanish, Americans white and Black, and Pacific Islanders, but most are Southeast Asians.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I know. I worked with Filipinos for two years.


The older generation work very hard.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> That's not Fatale, is it, Kentdog?


Nope.


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

OMG my thread got hijacked Hard!!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Do you have me on ignore or something?


Who doesn't?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> how did that make you think that I am filipino?....
> 
> 
> 
> I only said I am asian....



Like I said, my mistake.  The vast majority of Chinese I met in LA were much lighter than you.  I'm not saying that your not a hottie though.  Hell no!


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> OMG my thread got hijacked Hard!!



I got something hard.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Who doesn't?


Who were you talking to?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> oh sorry did you say something?...



He was saying how he's gay, so he isn't interested in conversing with women


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Do you have me on ignore or something?



yes!


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Who doesn't?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

I have never cheated on my spouse.


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Like I said, my mistake.  The vast majority of Chinese I met in LA were much lighter than you.  I'm not saying that your not a hottie though.  Hell no!





How do you know that I am not lighter... I didn't show a pic of mysef.


Oh the gallery.... well there's called tanning you know....lol


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Who were you talking to?


BigDyl.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> BigDyl.


Do you hear that?  Listen very carefully.  That's the sound of a joke going right overhead.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Who doesn't?




fatale                  vbmenu_register("postmenu_1448781", true);                               
                          Femme Fatale



 



 
                Join Date: Jul 2006
                                                                        Posts: 49

 

min0 lee 				 vbmenu_register("postmenu_1448791", true);  				 			
 			 			I neutered Foreman
*Elite Member*



 



 
				Join Date: Oct 2004
 				Location: Up in a tree
 				Age: 41
 				 					Posts: 19,229


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> How do you know that I am not lighter... I didn't show a pic of mysef.
> 
> 
> Oh the gallery.... well there's called tanning you know....lol


I thought that you were the one that Kentdog posted picture of.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> My mistake.  I swear, if she knows how to cook well, and does it for you, I'll kill you just for the food.
> 
> *sigh* I miss Chinatown.


No problem.
  Actually, the only thing she doesn't do perfectly is cook  . She's not bad at it, but of us two, I'm considered the chef. But wow, this girl's work ethic and her goals.. would you believe she's pre-med? Plus she can speak fluent Chinese and is really into our culture. Oh yeah, and she can dance (and not just in the club ).

It seems this is a popular thread. I'm glad I chose it to hijack  .


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I thought that you were the one that Kentdog posted picture of.




drugs are bad mmmkay....


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Do you hear that? Listen very carefully. That's the sound of a joke going right overhead.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

KentDog said:


> No problem.
> Actually, the only thing she doesn't do perfectly is cook  . She's not bad at it, but of us two, I'm considered the chef. But wow, this girl's work ethic and her goals.. would you believe she's pre-med? Plus she can speak fluent Chinese and is really into our culture. Oh yeah, and she can dance (and not just in the club ).
> 
> It seems this is a popular thread. I'm glad I chose it to hijack  .



Make this, it's easy and one of the best tasting deserts you'll likely ever have:

Apples in Spun Syrup

Ingredients:

1 lb (500 g) firm, slightly tart apples
1 egg
3 1/2 oz or 11 tbsp (100 g) flour
2 cups (500 ml) vegetable oil for deep-frying; use about 4 1/2 oz (130 ml)
1/2 cup (125 g) rock sugar or granulated sugar
1 tbsp sesame oil

Directions:

Peel the apples and cut into diamond-shaped pieces or wedges. Mix the egg and flour into a batter. Coat the apple pieces with the batter.

Heat the oil in a wok to about 350oF (175oC), or until a sliver of ginger or a piece of green leaf sizzles when tossed into the oil. Add the apple pieces and deep-fry 1 minute or until the pieces float to the heat surface. Remove and drain well.

Pour all the oil out of the wok. Add 1 cup of boiling water and the rock sugar. Bring to a boil, them turn the heat to low and cook, stirring constantly, until the syrup spins a thread. Add the apple pieces. Turn and toss carefully so each piece is covered with the syrup. Remove and serve immediately, before the syrup hardens. Sprinkle with the sesame oil. Dip each piece of apple into a bowl of cold water to make it cool enough to eat.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I thought that you were the one that Kentdog posted picture of.


Sorry for the confusion. I just felt like showing off my girl (who is not fatale).


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

talk about  cholesterol and high blood pressure


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> drugs are bad mmmkay....


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

KentDog said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I just felt like showing off my girl (who is not fatale).





You got that right... lol


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

KentDog said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I just felt like showing off my girl (who is not fatale).


God bless you Kent, she is a knock out!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> talk about  cholesterol and high blood pressure



Some foods are worth it.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Make this, it's easy and one of the best tasting deserts you'll likely ever have:
> 
> Apples in Spun Syrup
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe, DOMS, it actually sounds really good. Would extra virgin olive oil work in place of the vegetable oil?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> talk about  cholesterol and high blood pressure


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 12, 2006)

KentDog said:


> Thanks for the recipe, DOMS, it actually sounds really good. Would extra virgin olive oil work in place of the vegetable oil?



That's not one to go subbing things.  Eat and enjoy.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

KentDog said:


> Thanks for the recipe, DOMS, it actually sounds really good. Would extra virgin olive oil work in place of the vegetable oil?



Sure, but it's not going to turn that mess into a health food item.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> God bless you Kent, she is a knock out!


Thanks a lot Mino! I know it sounds corny but I am so into her.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> fatale vbmenu_register("postmenu_1448781", true);
> Femme Fatale
> 
> 
> ...


 
I already showed my pics here, it's up to her to show her pics to prove we are not the same person.


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> We need a certain someone to take a picture of their butt to see if a racial profiling is correct..





can you repeat that again ..... I dont think one post is clear enough.....


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> That's not one to go subbing things.  Eat and enjoy.


Good man!

Although, after you've had the real thing once or twice, I guess it would be okay to use extra virgin olive oil and Splenda instead.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

KentDog said:


> Thanks a lot Mino! I know it sounds corny but I am so into her.


That's not corny at all, if she's as beutiful on the inside as she is on the outside I would say you should cherish her.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> That's not one to go subbing things.  Eat and enjoy.


True . I just realized I rarely cook anything myself that isn't a health food item.



DOMS said:


> Sure, but it's not going to turn that mess into a health food item.


I'll try it!


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> We need a certain someone to take a picture of their butt to see if a racial profiling is correct. Please.




omg shut up....... lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> can you repeat that again ..... I dont think one post is clear enough.....








_*Check out the new girl, coming back with ammo!*_


----------



## KentDog (Sep 12, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> We need a certain someone to take a picture of their butt to see if a racial profiling is correct.


Dude, my girl has an amazing butt! I wish I could post pictures but I don't think she'd be cool with that!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> can you repeat that again ..... I dont think one post is clear enough.....


 
He said...


SuperFlex said:


> We need a certain someone to take a picture of their butt to see if a racial profiling is correct.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> She wants me...


Well why not, we all know your a stud.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> That's not corny at all, if she's as beutiful on the inside as she is on the outside I would say you should cherish her.


She is very caring! I know I am young but I have already given thought to our future together.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> She wants me...


...like she wants herpes.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Good man!
> 
> Although, after you've had the real thing once or twice, I guess it would be okay to use extra virgin olive oil and Splenda instead.



I think I'll try that at the next dinners for 8 that I host.  Looks fancy and simple at the same time.  I'm going to hurry up and copy the recipie before someone says something stupid and gets the whole thread deleted  

Thanks for the recipie, DOMS


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> You'd cheat on your spouse...


Never.


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

so much for the title of the thread.... Hijackers!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> ...like she wants herpes.


 
I got out just in time...


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

I never cheated on my spouse.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I think I'll try that at the next dinners for 8 that I host.  Looks fancy and simple at the same time.  I'm going to hurry up and copy the recipie before someone says something stupid and gets the whole thread deleted
> 
> Thanks for the recipie, DOMS



Post it in the recipes forum -


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I think I'll try that at the next dinners for 8 that I host.  Looks fancy and simple at the same time.  I'm going to hurry up and copy the recipie before someone says something stupid and gets the whole thread deleted
> 
> Thanks for the recipe, DOMS


You're welcome.

It's even a bit fun to eat.  You take the scalding hot caramel cover piece of apple, and dip it in ice water just before you eat it.  The outside become a hard candy shell and the center is still warm and soft.

I recommend using forks though.  The caramel is scalding hot.  Scalding as in, _you'll have to pay the hospital bill_.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I'm going to hurry up and copy the recipie before someone says something stupid and gets the whole thread deleted
> 
> Thanks for the recipie, DOMS


Good idea, boilermaker! And I second the thanks!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> so much for the title of the thread.... Hijackers!!!



I would never cheat on you


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I never cheated on my spouse.





You meant, You would never cheat on your spouse.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Post it in the recipes forum -


Yeah, because it's soooo healthy.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> You meant, You would never cheat on your spouse.



I'm not married, but, no... Youre right I wouldn't


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, because it's soooo healthy.






I posted a recipe is called chicken balsamic vinegar with brown rice and spinach beddings....


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 12, 2006)

I also haven't and wouldn't cheat on my spouse.  There, now I've participated in the original scope of the thread.


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I'm not married, but, no... Youre right I wouldn't





 are you mino lee because I was replying to mino lee not unless you mistaken  to use  this username but your real username is mino lee..... 




someone is Busted!!! lol


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> You meant, You would never cheat on your spouse.


That's right, I would never cheat.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> I posted a recipe is called chicken balsamic vinegar with brown rice and spinach beddings....



Send it to Trouble so she gets off your ass for just eating brown rice 

Though, I did see she apologized to you.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> I posted a recipe is called chicken balsamic vinegar with brown rice and spinach beddings....



Yeah, well...my recipe can raise your cholesterol level just by look at it.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree with everyone who's stated that cheating is foolish. If things aren't working out, break up... GREAT advice! 

I also believe that if you fuck up and get some killer head you should tell your girl all about it!  Well, maybe not the details, but let her know. I know if my girl was cheating on me I'd like to know. I'd laugh and move on...


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> are you mino lee because I was replying to mino lee not unless you mistaken to use this username but your real username is mino lee.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOPS, I didn't change my user name fast enough.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> are you mino lee because I was replying to mino lee not unless you mistaken  to use  this username but your real username is mino lee.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I... Monko Lee... won't cheat on any women!


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Send it to Trouble so she gets off your ass for just eating brown rice
> 
> Though, I did see she apologized to you.





It have chicken and spinach with it not just brown rice... 


but yeah I get what your saying...lol


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I... *Monko Lee*... won't cheat on any women!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> It have chicken and spinach with it not just brown rice...
> 
> 
> but yeah I get what your saying...lol


----------



## fatale (Sep 12, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> You should take a picture of it, while standing next to it, facing away from the camera...





I can't is all gone now..... lol


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

fatale said:


> I can't is all gone now..... lol


And the jokes just write themselves...


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

I just blew a big load all over your girlfriends back!


----------



## GFR (Sep 12, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> You'd cheat on your spouse...





min0 lee said:


> Never.



So I meant nothing to you then


----------



## KentDog (Sep 12, 2006)

MyK said:


> I just blew a big load all over your girlfriends back!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> So I meant nothing to you then



Mr Blutarski...  Zero... Point... Zero!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey fatale, where do you live?

I'm not trying to internet pimp just wondering???


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Hey fatale, where do you live?
> 
> I'm not trying to internet pimp just wondering???


Hawaii, it's my girlfriend.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> So I meant nothing to you then


I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I didn't feel a thing.


Thought you would have felt the fist  Oh well, next time I will use 2


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Thought you would have felt the fist  Oh well, next time I will use 2


Hello! Can I get a Mod here...Foreman used nasty words on me and made me cry...---->


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Hello! Can I get a Mod here...Foreman used nasty words on me and made me cry...---->


Sorry that was a typo


----------



## fatale (Sep 13, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Hey fatale, where do you live?
> 
> I'm not trying to internet pimp just wondering???





well I'll tell you this I dont live in Chicagoland....


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

She lives in St. Louis.


----------



## fatale (Sep 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> She lives in St. Louis.





uh yea... sure


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 14, 2006)

fatale said:


> well I'll tell you this I dont live in Chicagoland....



On my job application I put a little check next to "willing to relocate".  I'm willing to do the same for you .


----------



## maniclion (Sep 14, 2006)

fatale said:


> uh yea... sure


Hawaii I bet (hope?)


----------



## fatale (Sep 15, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> On my job application I put a little check next to "willing to relocate".  I'm willing to do the same for you .





awwwww your sweet 



maniclion said:


> Hawaii I bet (hope?)




I live in  no "Man" Land...


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 15, 2006)

fatale said:


> awwwww your sweet



or desperate.


----------



## fatale (Sep 15, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> or desperate.





well I could say that but I dont want to be rude 


but you can though... wait you just did.. lol


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 15, 2006)

fatale said:


> well I could say that but I dont want to be rude
> 
> 
> but you can though... wait you just did.. lol



I am still waiting for him to get the syphillis, but he keeps finding ways to avoid it.


----------



## MyK (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## tucker01 (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Sep 15, 2006)

.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 15, 2006)

fatale said:


> well I could say that but I dont want to be rude
> 
> 
> but you can though... wait you just did.. lol



I thought that was a pretty good line.  I even made it up myself.  But leave it to Ian, who wished syphalis on me to screw it up.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 15, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> I thought that was a pretty good line.  I even made it up myself.  But leave it to Ian, who wished syphalis on me to screw it up.



I am just trying to help you out... by saving you the humiliation.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 15, 2006)

fatale said:


> awwwww your sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You don't happen to be a bartender do you?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 15, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I am just trying to help you out... by saving you the humiliation.



Damn Canadians.


No offense Myk.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 15, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Damn Canadians.
> 
> 
> Especially Myk.



Yeah Myk


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 15, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah Myk



That's what I really wanted to say but Myk is always hooking it up with great information about getting chicks.  Can't you tell, it's already working with the soon to be mother of my children Fatale.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2006)

fatale said:


> I live in  no "Man" Land...


The Island of Lesbos?  Thats' hawt!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 15, 2006)

maniclion said:


> The Island of Lesbos?  Thats' hawt!





I think I seen a movie about this so called island.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2006)

I just read...all 14 pages of this....and I'm gettng paid to do it...

oh, and for the thread: I've never cheated on any girl friend I've eve dated.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I just read...all 14 pages of this....and I'm gettng paid to do it...
> 
> oh, and for the thread: I've never cheated on any girl friend I've eve dated.



Fatale's mine burner.  Find your own internet chick .


----------



## fatale (Sep 15, 2006)

lol you are silly


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2006)

fatale said:


> lol you are silly



_Your cherry lips..._


----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2006)

Is that a childhood pic of the dude who did the shooting in Montreal?  If my parents had dressed me like that I would have some pent up angst too....


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 15, 2006)

fatale said:


> lol you are silly



In a sexy way, right?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> In a sexy way, right?


Silly Sexy the Clown, comes to your bachlorette party as a clown and makes ballon penis' like Yukko....


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 15, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Silly Sexy the Clown, comes to your bachlorette party as a clown and makes ballon penis' like Yukko....



http://www.filecabi.net/video/yucko-the-clown.html


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 17, 2006)

Fatale honey, where did you go???


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 17, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Fatale honey, where did you go???



She can't hear you from Burner's shower.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2006)

A little late but no.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> She can't hear you from Burner's shower.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2006)

KentDog said:


> Thanks fufu! Actually, a lot of Asian girls won't date Asian guys. It seems that is often the case in the midwest. In fact, I'm Nina's first Asian guy .
> 
> Thanks BigDyl!
> 
> ...



orllllyyyy. Hmmm, well then.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> orllllyyyy. Hmmm, well then.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Sep 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> orllllyyyy. Hmmm, well then.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2006)

lawl, that Bush one is good. I like it.

Monkey Man is having a ghey old time with these pictures.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 17, 2006)

playeeeddd out!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> playeeeddd out!!!


----------



## fatale (Sep 17, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Fatale honey, where did you go???





I am here....



gesssh this thread reach 15 pages...... and is not even  related about the thread topic....


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 17, 2006)

fatale said:


> I am here....
> 
> 
> 
> gesssh this thread reach 15 pages...... and is not even  related about the thread topic....



that's common here.

eh, btw, are you asian decent? the pic with your face blurred out kinda looks like it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> that's common here.
> 
> eh, btw, are you asian decent? the pic with your face blurred out kinda looks like it.



That's a YES.

(I listen) -


----------



## fatale (Sep 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> that's common here.
> 
> eh, btw, are you asian decent? the pic with your face blurred out kinda looks like it.





ha..good one..


yes I am asian...


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 17, 2006)

fatale said:


> ha..good one..
> 
> 
> yes I am asian...



are you a flipper?


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

This thread is getting racist


----------



## fatale (Sep 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> are you a flipper?


----------



## fatale (Sep 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> This threas is getting racist



RAcist!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

True Story


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 17, 2006)

fatale said:


> RAcist!!!



how can I be racist against my own kind?

that's what we call flips around here. (where i'm from)


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

I have never met an asian person who liked that word son. Now saying that you are racist. That's like me saying I'm a whiten. And dont even get me started on the offensive word "flip."


----------



## fatale (Sep 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> how can I be racist against my own kind?
> 
> that's what we call flips around here. (where i'm from)





That's not for you 


is a sarcasm towards Foremanrules post saying that " this thread is turning into  racist thread"


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I have never met an asian person who liked that word son. Now saying that you are racist. That's like me saying I'm a whiten. And dont even get me started on the offensive word "flip."



i never said I liked it. 
if i told you not to call me that, you wouldn't anyway.....so why bother.


bbut what's wrong with flip?   niggers call each other niggers....

i call chinese people, chinz. Cambodians, cambo's. And they call me 'viet guy'.

sometimes we call flips, coachroaches too!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> i never said I liked it.
> but what's wrong with flip?   niggers call each other niggers....
> 
> i call chinese people, chinz. Cambodians, cambo's. And they call me 'viet guy'.
> ...


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> i never said I liked it.
> if i told you not to call me that, you wouldn't anyway.....so why bother.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my God!!!!! That is so RACIST


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 17, 2006)

fatale said:


> That's not for you
> 
> 
> is a sarcasm towards Foremanrules post saying that " this thread is turning into  racist thread"



opps....


you still never answered my question....what are u?


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> opps....
> 
> 
> you still never answered my question....what are u?


A human being


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> A human being



o rlly?


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

I plan to cheat in the next one as much as possible


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 17, 2006)

Good to hear from you again Fatale.  By the way, are you over the age of 18?


----------



## fatale (Sep 17, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Good to hear from you again Fatale.  By the way, are you over the age of 18?




how come everyone is asking me this... lol


yes... what nationality are you anyways... lol ( i can hear the racist thing coming on)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

I am a Prussian-American, and if we had a flag, I would wave it


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 17, 2006)

I am what you call a mut.  Let's see, i'm Italian, American Indian, English, Irish and Scottish.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> I am what you call a mut.  Let's see, i'm Italian, American Indian, English, Irish and Scottish.









We're Americans.
With a capital A, huh? 
You know what that means?                  
Do you? That means
that our forefathers...                  
...were kicked out of every
decent country in the world.                   
We are the wretched refuse.                   
We're the underdog.
We're mutts.                   
- Here's proof. His nose is cold.                   
But there's no animal
that's more faithful...                   
...that's more loyal,
more loveable than the mutt.

Who saw _Old Yeller_?
Who cried when Old Yeller
got shot at the end?                   
Nobody cried when Old Yeller
got shot? I'm sure.                   
I cried my eyes out.

Yeah... So we're all dogfaces.
We're all very, very different.                   
But there is one thing
that we all have in common.    

We're mutants.                   
There's something wrong with us,
something very, very wrong with us.                   
Something seriously wrong with us.
We're soldiers,
but we're American soldiers.

Now we don't have to worry...
...about whether or not
we've practiced.
We don't have to worry...
...about whether Captain Stillman
wants to have us hung.
All we have to doooooooooooooo...
...is to be the great American
fighting soldier...
...that is inside each one of us.

Now, do what I do...
...and say what I say...
...and make me proud.


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

Another thread BITES THE DUST


----------



## fatale (Sep 17, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> I am what you call a mut.  Let's see, i'm Italian, American Indian, English, Irish and Scottish.





that's coo


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Who cried when "OLD YELLER" died!?!?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 17, 2006)

fatale said:


> that's coo



Yep.  So anyway, how old are you?


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Yep. So anyway, how old are you?


 47 and has 5 kids


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

True Story


----------



## fatale (Sep 17, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Yep.  So anyway, how old are you?





23


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 17, 2006)

fatale said:


> 23



Well, look at that.  We have something in common.  I don't suppose you like Jethro Tull?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

Young, Dumb, and full of...

... Ambition


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

I just threwup


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

Opps did it again


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I just threwup



Come on old man.  I'm trying to do my thing here.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Come on old man.  I'm trying to do my thing here.



You better quick change those stats there -


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

I find about 85% of this thread offensive


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> You better quick change those stats there -



Jodi my love, please ban this meanie for good.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I find about 85% of this thread offensive



I concur.


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

Cheating these days is just stupid. I think you really need to get all sexual partners checked out by the Doc first.


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

Full tests need to be run and you need to see it all for yourself and never just take their word for it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Full tests need to be run and you need to see it all for yourself and never just take their word for it.



True Story

And before the last affair that I had, I followed this advice to the TEE


But that was when I lived here:


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> You better quick change those stats there -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


>



What are you laughing at, he's benching more than you! -


----------



## blueboy75 (Sep 18, 2006)

never cheated on a girl ever.

As soon as I start getting bored I just end it.

Why cheat and put yourself through all that crap.  Besides, no decent girl is ever going to give you the time of day if she finds out you have cheated on a previous partner.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> never cheated on a girl ever.



The way that you worded this question brings up the obvious question: Have you ever cheated on a boy?


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## blueboy75 (Sep 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> The way that you worded this question brings up the obvious question: Have you ever cheated on a boy?



nice pick up, no.

strictly heterosexual.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> What are you laughing at, he's benching more than you! -



You missed the part where I don't care . You of all people should know benching isn't the ultimate measure of strength/athletic performance with all your o-lifting. Not to mention he's shorter, and I have some long ass arms for benching with.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> You missed the part where I don't care . You of all people should know benching isn't the ultimate measure of strength/athletic performance with all your o-lifting. Not to mention he's shorter, and I have some long ass arms for benching with.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 19, 2006)

...... omg.... omg...... the old format's....back?


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, roll your eyes you senile old woman.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Yes, roll your eyes you senile old woman.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> True Story
> 
> And before the last affair that I had, I followed this advice to the TEE
> 
> ...



Alice looks hot in her stiriped thigh highs.  I don't think I've ever met a girl that goes by the name of Alice.


----------

